# windscreen Fiat X250



## imlach (May 13, 2008)

Whilst cleaning my windscreen I noticed that the recessed channel around the windscreen ran underneath the plastic cover at the bottom of the windscreen so I then wondered where the water went to,I opened the bonnet and had my wife pour some water down the windscreen whilst i looked underneath and with great amazement watched the water cascade over the back of the headlights, can this be right I have even looked at a brand new van and it is exactley the same can somebody who knows about these things enlighten me as it just does not seem sensible, at the moment I have sealed these gaps up with windscreen sealant until I find out why this is meant to drain out over the back of the headlights . I look forward to answers on this subject Regards Imlach 8O 8O 8O


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

This is a common fault with the X250. There is a modification to the scuttle plus fitting an engine cover. i suggest you contact Fiat Customer Services to arrange for the modification to be carried out.

Thew item below from youtube shows . If you put 'X250 windscreen water ingress' into the forum search you will get hits of previous posts on this subject.

Ray

www.youtube.com/watch?v=9un3PN2lia4&feature=related


----------



## rolyk (Aug 24, 2007)

I've just been out to the van and poured water over the screen and whilst the main part of the screen is sealed with a plastic strip which is sort of sealed to the screen with double sided tape, at each end there is a small trough with a hole in the bottom. This hole discharges water over the headlights, just as imlach has found.

Surely, this hole should have a tube attached so that water discharges out of harms way, but as it's only a few mm in diameter I'm not sure that it would achieve anything. I suppose the hole could be enlarged and would be interested to hear from those who have a water free engine compartment how it was achieved.

Presumably the belt squeal on startup on wet mornings has something to do with it.

As the van is only six months old I'll drop it in to the Peugeot dealer for them to fix.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

The first Fiat dealer I dealt with idea of a fix was to make this drain hole bigger!! Some time later the ECU went t**s up. The ECU is also located in the headlight area. Cost Fiat over a 'grand to replace plus hotel and car hire expenses!! All for sake of a small plastic tube. :?


----------



## rolyk (Aug 24, 2007)

> The first Fiat dealer I dealt with idea of a fix was to make this drain hole bigger!! Some time later the ECU went t**s up. The ECU is also located in the headlight area. Cost Fiat over a 'grand to replace plus hotel and car hire expenses!! All for sake of a small plastic tube.


Did you fit a tube each side then?


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## imlach (May 13, 2008)

What Ive done at the moment is to connect two tubes at either side of the windscreen underneath where the water collects and sealed the small gap with windscreen sealant , but there is not much you can do to solve the problem it is a design fault I need to talk to Autoscreen to see what there say,I have all the Fiat waterproofing upgrades fitted but I never noticed this problem until now and the van is three years old in may Regards Imlach :roll:


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

I haven't checked mine but will have a look this morning. Until I see the layout I'm not sure whether it's a problem or not. After all the rear of headlights on lots of vehicles get caked with mud and filth thrown up by the front wheels so having a bit more cascade from above might not be an issue. Maybe we're being too precious. Engine bays get wet and mucky in most vehicles, they are out in the open with driving rain and spray etc coming from everywhere.

Changing tangent slightly but still under the subject of the post. Has anyone else got 'phantom' finger prints on the top of their windscreen? They only appear in certain atmospheric situations, like when it's cold or damp. In warm dry conditions you can hardly see them. They're right in my eyeline as I sit so high because of the swivels. It's more annoying than dangerous.

I can only assume that they come from the Adria factory when they were fitting the overcab 'pod' and that somebody had something on their finger ends that left these marks ingrained on the glass. I've used several different glass cleaners but they stubbornly remain there . Anyone got any suggestions how to remove them? 

SDA


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Surely there are no "faults" with the X2/50?
Aren't water cooled headlamps a "characteristic"? :?


----------

